

Show HN: Side Project - Just the Images from Reddit - dholowiski
http://imgonly.info/

======
abailin
Good work, but I don't like how all the images are forced to 1:1 ratio. You
should try to preserve the original aspect ratio. You could either choose a
width and that way you can have a certain # of columns with images running
down vertically. Or choose a height and have them running left to right in
rows of equal height.

~~~
dholowiski
Yeah... it's not great but it was on purpose. Some images are crazy dimensions
like 300px wide and 5000px tall so it's kind of tough to handle. I guess I
could write some logic to preserve the aspect ratio up to a certain point. I
do like the nice perfect square of images though.

------
Nicolas___
<http://panoptikos.com/> did this pretty well for me in the last few months,
but it's always nice to have several choices :)

Care to share the tech behind the site, and how it works ?

~~~
dholowiski
Cool, I haven't seen that before. The tech is pretty simple, it's ruby on
rails, and a cron job grabs the RSS feed for the Reddit home page, then
downloads all of the posts that link to images hosted on imgur. The images are
all uploaded to Amazon S3 and the server is on a free Heroku plan. The next
feature I plan to add is a link back to the Reddit comments for each image.

I did find out that if imgur will block you if you retrieve too many images
too fast.

------
adamsfallen
Most embarrassing moment of the day was realizing I had (1) already seen all
of those photos on Reddit and (2) already forgotten the context to half of
them.

------
dholowiski
Wow - 3GB of data transfer already this morning - I'm glad the images are on
S3!

------
br41n
Needs more "next" buttons.

------
grecy
reddpics.com

